# Raisin Bran?



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Can rats have raisin bran? With limited raisins of course since they're rolled in sugar 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

The Bran is OK. The raisins are for treats. Read the sugar amount on the side of the box. Cherrios is one gram and others can go up to 20 grams or more. That is when looking at breakfast cereals. The lower the better.


----------

